# RC Screwz Speedway Was Closed 4/24/05 - Good Reason!



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

We were closed this past sunday - we were notified yesterday at 9:30am that a fellow racer and a very good friend of mine passed away friday .... this was Jeff Sage - Jeff suffered from numerous cancer treatments and operations - but cancer took him in the end. For those of you who don't know Jeff he was a super nice guy with always a positive and helpful approach with everyone he came in contact with. He was in his late 20's and left behind also a great person - his wife Brandi. For Anybody that is interested the Funeral will be this tuesday at the funeral home on 6mile and haggerty HARRy J Will Funeral Home. Viewing is 2pm to 7pm with a 7:00pm service - Tuesday racing will still be going on but we will be asking the friends of Jeff and Brandi for donation for brandi. RCScrewZ will be enclosing a card, Flowers and the donations collected tuesday night. 

I appreciate everyone who understood that we were closed on sunday - and for everyone that continued to call and bother us about opening 27 times in a row on my business and home phone should have had a little respect when they were informed that we were closed for personnal reasons. We are rarely ever closed - but when a close friend has left us then people should show a little respect. 

Again thanks for everyone that understands and everyone that knew Jeff and Brandi


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Thank you for the update. Jeff will surely be missed. He brought a positive presence to the track wherever he raced.

I am happy that I was able to get to know Jeff and Brandi in the past year. They are good people.

I don't know what to say. I'll miss you bud.

Tim

Here's more information:

Harry J Will Funeral Home
37000 6-mile Rd.
Livonia, MI 48152
(734)591-3700

Just east of Newburgh on 6-mile.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

So sad, I worried when we didn't see him, but the reports had been good.
Got two boys that age, so much lost.
Ken


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Such a nice guy, it doesn't seem fair.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Condolances to Jeffs family and all that knew and loved him .

Bob Cates and family


----------

